# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Universitetin Polis

## tetovari01

Nese ka mundesi te me ndihmoni..
Me duhen informacione mbi *Universitetin Polis* ne Tirane, cfar drejtime ka , sepse faqja e tyre nuk eshte e hapurr,(spo punon)
respekt kush do me ndihmojee :buzeqeshje: 
bye bye 
PEACEEE..!!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Shkolla e larte “ UNIVERSITETI POLIS”, VKM Nr.698, date 11-10-2006. 

Cikli i pare ne: (me kohe te plote) 

Arkitekture – Urbanistik 
Planifikim Urban 
Tel: 04/ 223922 
04/237236 
Fax: 04/220517 
Adresa: Rruga “Vaso Pasha”, nr 20,Tirane 
www.universitetipolis.org 
e-mail: info@universitetipolis.org*

----------


## Jack Watson

Lale, po pate lek teper shko aty. Po deshe te mesosh shko jashte shtetit (Itali psh. shkon edhe kollaj).

----------


## safinator

Universitet per clown.
Kam miq atje dhe shume prej tyre nuk hapin libra per muaj pastaj per mrekulli marrin nota te larta neper provime.

----------


## benseven11

Safinator,mos  fut pergjigje per tema shume te vjetra.

----------

